# (April Fools Joke) DBSTALK WILL BE CLOSING DOWN!!!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

This is not widely known but DBSTalk is actually owned by Roger/Rage and he has decided to shut us down since the rest of the admin voted to ban him. DBSTalk will probably return as "RageTalk".

Sincerely, 
April F


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

hAPPY aPRIL FOOLS!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

I knew this all along. He's been this way ever since he was weaned.

When we sent him to that street school at age 10; he refused to put in an honest day's effort selling apples and pencils.

But I still have hope that 1 day he will turn off his computer, rise up out of his chair and become a taxpayer.


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

Dang ... I read this and thought: Is it Friday already  :lol:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Is he banned again?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Of course...


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Man I was really starting to like Roger's posts. Every time he would post a beautiful woman would appear. Talk about wanting to see every post he would make! I bet on the new board all the pics are banned!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Damn it Chris...

I was going to post on our front page...



> DBSTalk.COM would like to welcome two new moderators to the DBSTalk.COM Team.
> 
> We would first like like to welcome the artist formally known as Rage, now known as Roger who will be responsible for keeping all political and religious topics in our Potpourri area buzzing with untruths and propaganda. In order to help Roger oversee his new duty's he will be overseeing the board from his new DBSTalk.COM Black Helicopter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Looks like I will have to register supersattalk.com and figure out a colo. :hurah:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I am assuming Hector is in charge of the porn forum.


----------



## timf (Apr 21, 2002)

Ha ha ha, the topic didn't fool me for a second.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Fool me once-shame on You, Fool me twice-shame on Me, Fool me 432 times-shame on poor breeding by my ancestors


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Today's Headlines...........

1. E* reports that the Dishplayer is now FIXED! All bugs have been squashed and Bill Gates himself has gotten one now that UltimateTV has been disowned. On a related note, your XBox can now gets Exxtacy (channel #496) when connected to the USB port on the 721. Or that could just be the DOA Extreme Volleyball game. I have a tough time telling the difference.

2. Charlie announces that after having a few beers with George Steinbrenner, they have hashed out their differences and allowed YES to be carried. Rumours abound that Charlie agreed to give him a smart card that can receive all of the Tampa Bay distant nets so he can follow the news from his hometown while in NYC.

3. E* announces that the 921 will be shipping this month. "We've had 5,000 Beta Testers working on this product and we were amazed when we did not receive one single bug report. Kudos go to the technicians who alpha tested this unit as the tightly written code passed muster beyond our wildest expectations."

4. Police raided the house of a man operating under the alias "Hector" who was discovered with a large cache of pornographic material. "We've found thousands of Videos, DVD's, magazines, and 14,000 JPegs on a PC", a police representative was quoted as saying. 

5. Bob Haller was quoted as saying, "I woke up this morning and ALL of my equipment worked. I don't know if the planets were in alignment or what, but my PVR has worked flawlessly, I'm getting 100's on the signal strength meters, and I think that the ionized air generated as a result of all my A/V equipment has somehow cured my cat of coughing up hairballs."

6. DirecTV announced that they had accepted a bid to be bought by a Frenchman, Arleschay Generay. "Although he was a strange looking fellow, Generay was an athletic man with black plastic glasses and a large nose and moustache, but seemed to have the resources to purchase the company. He promised to pledge the assets of what we believe to be a shopping channel as they seem to sell a lot of commemorative dishes on their network.

7. Rupert Murdoch announced that he had had it wiuth DirecTV and was moving back to Australia to continue his torrid affair with Nicole Kidman and start a new network, KangarooNet. Their first offerings will be rugby games which Dish Network has just agreed to offer their customers to go with their cricket programming.

8. A man going under the alias "Roger" on the DBSTalk forum was actually discovered to be none other than director Michael Moore. "I'm surprised no one figured it out sooner with my big movie debut being 'Roger and Me'. I though that that clue would have given me away sooner. Plus people would have linked my avatar with my extensive Don Adam's memorabilia collection. That guy just cracks me up. Even if he did make "THe Nude Bomb" in 1979."

Hee hee. OK, no flames please. Take it in the spirit of April Fools Day. Feel free to make fun of my incessant defending of E* and my tantrums on the subject of the 921 release date and pricing.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

9. DBSTalk.com annouces the giveaway of PVR721 receivers to everyone that votes in this week's DBSTalk Survivor: Amazon Contest polls. You must vote in all polls this week to be elligible.













:rolling:


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

10) Crumbsumer Reports rates DP as best PVR to purchase, thousands sell their DirectTivo and 50x to switch over to DP (Bob Haller switches back as well)


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Oh man, the subject header of this thread had me worried for a minute......almost forgot it was April 1!


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

Oh sht,
This thread has _almost_ become a tribute to "Roger".
Shame one you.
Fuk him!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BobMurdoch _
> *Today's Headlines...........
> 
> 8. A man going under the alias "Roger" on the DBSTalk forum was actually discovered to be none other than director Michael Moore. "I'm surprised no one figured it out sooner with my big movie debut being 'Roger and Me'. I though that that clue would have given me away sooner. Plus people would have linked my avatar with my extensive Don Adam's memorabilia collection. That guy just cracks me up. Even if he did make "THe Nude Bomb" in 1979."
> *


Great stuff Bob especially that last one. Makes me wonder.


----------



## sjhill01 (Oct 13, 2002)

I think this is the best line in Bob's list:



> ... and I think that the ionized air generated as a result of all my A/V equipment has somehow cured my cat of coughing up hairballs.


:lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

666. US Special Forces rigged 10,000 cooling fans from donated DishNetwork satellite HD receivers to run in parallel, powered by the battery of a humvee. The "Rube Goldberg" contraption was positioned near the hidden entrance of Saddam Hussein's secret nuclear bunker.

The noise from the screaming fans was horrendous and in less than 15 minutes Hussein and his senior staff emerged and surrendered with their hands covering their ears instead of over their heads.

War over. Thanks, Charlie!


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

Who's April F I haven't seen her on the board before. 

I missed coming here yesterday and when I saw this thread, especially that Chris started it, it gave me a jolt. Thanks for testing the condition of my heart.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

No problem, Mark. We'll send you our bill.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

CLEAR! <ZAP!>


----------

